# Conti Board



## timh83 (Mar 16, 2007)

i'm starting my first build and im wondering where the best place to buy conti board from and how much i'd be paying?

Tim


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

B&Q & Homebase do it... its about 16 quid for a 8*2 ft sheet... Go with measurements and they'll cut it for you as well...


----------



## timh83 (Mar 16, 2007)

cheers gaz


----------



## Hannah (Mar 17, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> B&Q & Homebase do it... its about 16 quid for a 8*2 ft sheet... Go with measurements and they'll cut it for you as well...


 
£16?! i went to b'n'q yesterday to find out about contiboard too:
8' x 2' was £9.48 
6' x 2' was £7.88 
(15mm thick) wow, wales is expensive :? (or does yours include the cutting?)


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

hannah was that for white? white is cheaper than wood colours.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

b&q wont cut it for me where i live i get it from arnold laver 
its £18 for a 8 by 4 sheet and the cut it for you for 60p a cut


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i live in wales and it is 71x21 for £20 at homebase, going B&Q satday hopefully!


----------



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

Homebase in Swindon 8x2 conti board = £22.99
Wickes in Swindon 8x2 conti board = £17.99

4 free cuts then £0.50p per cut there after


----------



## Hannah (Mar 17, 2007)

oh yeah, it was white. didnt think bout that before


----------



## Dizaster66 (Jan 28, 2007)

Our B&Q only has white , I wanted something a little more pleasing to the eye (When I said 'I' of course I mean , She who must be obeyed, who said I could build one as long as it WASNT white ) 

:lol2:

Dizzy


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

bloody hell...

here its 16 quid for an 8*2 (colour don't matter) and the first 4 cuts r free, 50p after. but have never charged me


----------

